# Experten aufgepasst!



## Shaguar93 (20. März 2009)

Guden!!!

also hier ist meine Frage, die etwas komplizierter ist:

Ich möchte gerne WoW auf meinen PC installieren, jedoch möchte ich nicht, dass man unter Software (Systemeinstellungen) sieht das das Spiel auf dem PC installiert ist. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das auszutricksen???

Ich denke das das geht, habe aber leider keinen Plan wie man so etwas anstellen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte um Hilfe!!!

MfG


----------



## claet (20. März 2009)

du kopierst es von einem anderen pc und startest es mit einem klick auf die .exe

so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darthmuetze (20. März 2009)

Also am besten auf einem anderen rechen inst. und dann rüberkopieren. das müsste klappen.


gruss


----------



## abe15 (20. März 2009)

Hups da will wohl wer Papis Verbot umgehen xD
Kann dir empfehlen die Taskleiste auszublenden und beim Spielen auf die Windowstaste zu vertrauen, das macht mein kleiner Bruder auch immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube aber nicht das man den Softwaremanager austricksen kann. Denke mal deine einzigen Möglichkeiten sind a) anderes Betriebssystem oder b) Gespräch mit den Eltern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja vielleicht weiß ja jemand anderes ob es geht.


----------



## Niranda (20. März 2009)

Eigendlich sollte bei der Installation gefragt werden, ob dei software in der Systemsteuerung aufgeführt werden soll... da kannste das dann weg lassen.
Geht aber nicht bei allen.
Ansonsten kannst du, wenn du 2 PCs hast auf den einen WOW installieren und dann auf den zweiten, wo es hin soll hinkopieren und entspannt daddeln.

Solltest du nur einen haben, installier wow ganz normal, kopier das ganze verzeichnis in ein anderes und deinstallier wow wieder - ist der gleiche effekt.

Wenn du aber ganz unsichtbar spielen willst bedenke auch die dummen Windowsfunktionen, die auflisten, was du als letztes gemacht hast etc.

LG
Nira =D

Edit:
Da geb klapp ich meinen Lappi extra um, damit ich mitn stift schreiben kann, war aber trotzdem nicht erste... toll =(  xD dummer claet <3

Edit2:
Wow in der Taskleiste ausblenden:
Mach ein Screenshot von deinen Desktop mit Taskleiste, ohne wow.
Blende die Taskleiste aus und wenn du spielen willst, schiebst du vorher das Bild so hin, als wenn es aussieht, als wenn die Taskleiste eingeblendet ist... XDDD


----------



## Zofrok (20. März 2009)

Ham dir deine Eltern verboten WoW zu spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B2T: Glaub beim Kopieren knallts mit der Registry.


----------



## SixNight (20. März 2009)

Installieren .. Kopieren aufen Desktop .. Deinstallieren


----------



## Niranda (20. März 2009)

Zofrok schrieb:


> B2T: Glaub beim Kopieren knallts mit der Registry.



nope, wow erfüllt keine wichtigen systemfunktionen


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (20. März 2009)

Glaube ich nicht. Aber wenn man es rüberkopiert und dann startet muss die Registry wohl neu angelegt werden für WoW, da man die ja nicht mitkopiert.


----------



## thethinker (20. März 2009)

Mach es so:

Installier das Spiel ganz normal, dann geh in *C:\Programme (X86)\World Of Warcraft* - auf den Ordner *Rechtsklick -> Kopieren* und den dann in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis Deines Computers hineinkopieren - wenn das fertig ist deinstallierst Du WOW über die Systemsteuerung und startest es aus dem zuvor kopierten Ordner.

hf

btw. zwei PC -> lol ich mach *alles* auf einem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. März 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Eigendlich sollte bei der Installation gefragt werden, ob dei software in der Systemsteuerung aufgeführt werden soll... da kannste das dann weg lassen.
> Geht aber nicht bei allen.
> Ansonsten kannst du, wenn du 2 PCs hast auf den einen WOW installieren und dann auf den zweiten, wo es hin soll hinkopieren und entspannt daddeln.
> 
> ...


Affengeilet Tipp mit dem Desktop !!! THX!


----------



## thethinker (20. März 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Edit2:
> Wow in der Taskleiste ausblenden:
> Mach ein Screenshot von deinen Desktop mit Taskleiste, ohne wow.
> Blende die Taskleiste aus und wenn du spielen willst, schiebst du vorher das Bild so hin, als wenn es aussieht, als wenn die Taskleiste eingeblendet ist... XDDD



Haha, genial - wieso ist mir das vor vier Jahren nicht schon eingefallen?^^


----------



## llviktorj (20. März 2009)

instaliere das spiel ganz normal
dan kopiere es in einen anderen ordner
und zum schluß löschst du das instalierte spiel

so brauchst du auch keinen 2ten pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Relief (20. März 2009)

Nene Kopieren ärgert die Reg nich, und wenn kann man das ohne probs in die reg selber reinbekommen nu so btw..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich würde auch mal Interresieren warum man es nicht sehen soll.

gebe meine vorrender/IN recht, sehe auch nur die Lösung mit Kopieren


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. März 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> Mach es so:
> 
> Installier das Spiel ganz normal, dann geh in *C:\Programme (X86)\World Of Warcraft* - auf den Ordner *Rechtsklick -> Kopieren* und den dann in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis Deines Computers hineinkopieren - wenn das fertig ist deinstallierst Du WOW über die Systemsteuerung und startest es aus dem zuvor kopierten Ordner.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank!!!

Danke euch allen!!!
Sehr sehr nett!

Denke, /close


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. März 2009)

Ja, der Grund ist: Ich möchte mit RL Kollegen zocken, kann es aber nicht, da meine Eltern "ohne Grund" nein sagen.


----------



## Pcasso (20. März 2009)

kopieren und .exe benutzen funzt einwandfrei, so spiele ich auch (mein laufwerk ist kaputt gegangen, konnte es nicht mehr installieren.


so hinterlässt du komplett keine spuren...

schrittweise zum geheimen daddeln ^^

1) von einem computer wo WoW drauf ist über netzwerk den kompletten WoW Ordner auf deinen PC kopieren.
2) taskleiste ausblenden
3) per windowstaste schnell aufn desktop zurück , falls du gefragt wirst was du so hektisch geschlossen hast...naja.......falls du sonen stress bekommst wegen zocken, dann lass hatl deinen hosenstall und gürtel auf und tu auf erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4) wenn du aufhörst du zocken, 

- rechtsklick auf den wow ordner
- dann eigenschaften
- versteckt anklicken
- übernehmen & ok
- dann oben auf "extras" 
- Ordneroptionen
- Ansicht anklicken
- ein wenig runterscrollen
- option Versteckte Dateien und Ordner ausblenden


schon ist der ordner weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gl & hf ^^


----------



## Relief (20. März 2009)

Erziehung im Internet funktoiniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wünsch dir viel erfolg beim "unrerlaubten" wow zocken und lass dich nich erwischen und gib bitte nicht deine Quellen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thethinker (20. März 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Ja, der Grund ist: Ich möchte mit RL Kollegen zocken, kann es aber nicht, da meine Eltern "ohne Grund" nein sagen.




Ist doch klar bei diesem NO.1 EgoShooter!!!


----------



## Pcasso (20. März 2009)

btw das mit dem screenshot vom desktop hintergrund, lass i-was offen wenn du nen screenshot machst (also in der taskleiste)

ich glaube kaum das irgendjemand dem kind glaubt das es nichts zu verbergen hat, wenn es vor einem pc sitzt wo komplett NICHTS gemacht wird ^^


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (20. März 2009)

Du könntest auch einfach dein Zimmer abschließen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie alt bist du denn? Ab einem bestimmten Alter gestehen es einem die Eltern normalerweise zu sein Zimmer abschließen zu dürfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. März 2009)

Pcasso schrieb:


> kopieren und .exe benutzen funzt einwandfrei, so spiele ich auch (mein laufwerk ist kaputt gegangen, konnte es nicht mehr installieren.
> 
> 
> so hinterlässt du komplett keine spuren...
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Thx dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also so mit Hosenstall usw. , da verzichte ich lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Relief schrieb:


> Erziehung im Internet funktoiniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Thx...naja...also ich durfte erst vor kurzem wieder zocken, habe auch davor ca 6 Monate "erfolgreich" heimlich gezockt. 



thethinker schrieb:


> Ist doch klar bei diesem NO.1 EgoShooter!!!


XD



Toddi schrieb:


> Du könntest auch einfach dein Zimmer abschließen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gute Idee, jedoch lasse ich lieber die Tür auf und horche ob sie runter in den Keller kommen. So habe ich es schon 6 Monate lang gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 Keller
Hat sogar sooo gut geklappt, dass ich mit meinem RL Kollegen Arena gezockt habe mit Ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (20. März 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Gute Idee, jedoch lasse ich lieber die Tür auf und horche ob sie runter in den Keller kommen. So habe ich es schon 6 Monate lang gemacht
> ...





o.O Ein Kellerkind, tötes es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pcasso (20. März 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> <3 Keller




da fällt mir was ein ^^

kommt die mutter ins zimmer, guckt sich um und meint zum Sohn: 
"Spielst du schon wieder PC???" geht zum fenster und zieht das rollo hoch.
Der Sohn kneift die Augen zusammen, hält die Hände vor das Gesicht und schreit:
"AHHH DIE SONNE BLENDET MICH SO!!!! MACH DAS WEG"
Daraufhin guckt die Mutter den Sohn entgeistert an und antwortet:
"Die Sonne????.......... Das ist der Mond"

buhahahaha


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. März 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> o.O Ein Kellerkind, tötes es!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja...ich bin ein Kellerkind...ich stehe dazu!



Pcasso schrieb:


> da fällt mir was ein ^^
> 
> kommt die mutter ins zimmer, guckt sich um und meint zum Sohn:
> "Spielst du schon wieder PC???" geht zum fenster und zieht das rollo hoch.
> ...


<.< ^^ 

Hm...woher kenn ich das bloß???


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (20. März 2009)

Pcasso schrieb:


> da fällt mir was ein ^^
> 
> kommt die mutter ins zimmer, guckt sich um und meint zum Sohn:
> "Spielst du schon wieder PC???" geht zum fenster und zieht das rollo hoch.
> ...



Der ist echt Geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thethinker (20. März 2009)

hahahaha! der ist ja geil xD


----------



## Dorbando (20. März 2009)

Wie schon einige hier geschrieben haben; kopieren reicht aus. Eine Einstellung in der Registry ist selbst nach einer kompletten Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems NICHT nötig. Du kannst weiterhin das Spiel über die WoW.exe oder Launcher.exe starten und spielen.

Es empfiehlt sich allerdings, dass man die Kopie auf einer anderen Partition ablegt. 

MfG


----------



## Klos1 (20. März 2009)

Du könntest auch die Option "Software" in der Systemsteuerung ausblenden

In der Registry unter

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control Panel\don't load

im rechten Fenster rechtsklick und "neu" wählen. Danach als String "appwiz.cpl" eingeben. Nach Reboot fehlt der Menüpunkt Software nun komplett. Wobei sich dein Vater dann wahrscheinlich über den Verbleib des Menupunktes wundert. Sag einfach, dein Windows sei verbugt

Aber wenn dein Vater wirklich den Computer durchsucht, was bringt es dann, wenn du es nur nicht mehr in der Software stehen hast. Sogar, wenn du den Ordner ausblendest, wenn man nicht ganz blöd ist, kann man es trotzdem finden.


----------



## Asoriel (20. März 2009)

man sollte sich überlegen, ob man sich nicht einfach an die Regeln der Eltern hält. Wenn man schon solche Tricks anwendet, sollte man sich vielleicht fragen, ob man nicht gefährdet ist in die Sucht zu rutschen.


----------



## claet (20. März 2009)

Naja, ob er nun schon suchgefährdet ist, ist für uns schwer zu beurteilen. 

Was man auf jeden Fall sehen kann, da hängt etwas schief. Aber das können wir nicht beurteilen. Er sagt sie sagen grundlos "Nein". Ob es so ist wissen nur die Eltern. Aber zB meine Schwiegereltern in Spee sind auch sehr restriktiv was die Benutzung von TV und PC angeht. Da gibts sehr strikte Regeln die minutiös eingehalten werden müssen. 

Das is halt für einen Bub unter Umständen halt auch irgendwie undurchsichtig und subjektiv "zu streng". 
Man muss als Eltern mit seinen Kindern reden und erläutern warum man was entscheidet. Natürlich nicht _immer_ da gibt es definitiv Ausnahmen. Aber meine Eltern haben das immer grandios hinbekommen. Und da ich fast immer erklärt bekommen habe warum ich etwas machen sollte oder etwas nicht tun durfte habe ich dann auch die wenigen Fälle ohne zu Murren akzeptiert, in denen es keine Erklärung gab. 

Alles in allem - ich häng mich hier nich rein, da wir nur eine Seite kennen.


----------



## Asoriel (20. März 2009)

ja stimmt, da hast du Recht. Das hab ich wohl ein wenig vorschnell gesagt.


----------



## claet (20. März 2009)

Naja, Unrecht hast du ja auch nicht. 

Die Ansicht kommt halt auch auf das eigene Alter und die eigene Lebenssituation an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht ist es auch gut, dass wir drüber geredet haben. Eventuell liest der TE das ja und spricht mit seinen Eltern. 
Dann wäre das unsere gute Tat des Tages gewesen wie ich finde und wir hätten uns unser Wochenende verdient *g*


----------



## Asoriel (20. März 2009)

hmm...Claet, sollen wir mal zusammen einen Hochschulkurs Philosophie besuchen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (23. März 2009)

Ich mach mit =D
Aber claet lobt sich selbst - das gefällt mir nich =(

Ich finde auch man sollte auf die Eltern hören und es einfach sein lassen, sonst endet man iwo wie z.B. ich... xD

Nira =P


----------



## claet (23. März 2009)

Ich muss aufs äußerste protestieren!
Kannst du mir bitte mal zeigen wo ich mich selber lobe?

Ich erwähnte lediglich, dass es *eventuell* eine gute Tat gewesen sein *könnte!*, was Asoriel *und* ich gesagt haben!
Außerdem war es nur eine Situationsanalyse und ich fand es wichtig Asoriel zu sagen, dass ich seine Meinung sehr wichtig fand nachdem er seine Aussage relativierte. Also ging es mir mitnichten darum *mich* zu beweihräuchern, sondern vielmehr darum Asoriel Recht zu geben!

Außerdem bist du ein Doofie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (23. März 2009)

Ich bin kein Doofie, ich bin *DEIN* Doofie =P
Und das mit dem selbstloben war auf unsere PMs bezogen bzgl. Philo in Verbindung "meine Beiträge sind sooo toll!" xD
Wollt dich nich erregen =(


----------



## claet (23. März 2009)

lol - achso xD

naja, das bezog sich aber aufs gott und die welt forum und ist ja schon eeeeeewig her. 
daran hab ich ja mal gar nicht gedacht..

naja, aber wenn du mein doofie bist, lass uns aufhören zu diskutieren und einen kaffee trinken gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (23. März 2009)

Gehn wir zu dir oder zu mir? =)

@Topic:
Wenns wirklich an den Eltern liegt kannste doch auch verhandeln...
Bring gute Noten mit nach Hause, dann darfste auch länger spielen^^


----------



## minimitmit (23. März 2009)

Manchmal reichen Noten aber auch net.
Ich bin z.b. samstag auf sonntag ne Stunde zu spaet als abgemacht ( also war um 1 zu Hause, 12 abgemacht; bin 16) unud hab nen dicken fetten Anschiss bekommen-.- Zum Glück hat ich in dem Moment den ALK-Aus Kippschalter umgelegt fuer ne Minute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn sowas dann halt öfter passiert , passiert dann sowas wie dem TE ( wobei meine Eltern mir sowieso nie WoW erlauben wuerden, den Medien sei Dank; find das eh net so berauschend).
Aber bitte net philosophieren.
Sowas geht mir immer auffen Sack und ich habs extra net gewaehlt, da mir das nie aussem Kopf geht und ich dann davon net einschlafen kann.^^


----------



## claet (23. März 2009)

Naja, ich bin niemals zu spät nach hause gekommen. Und wenn ich gemerkt habe, dass ich die von meinen Eltern gewählte Zeit nicht schaffe (bzw schaffen will) hab ich daheim angerufen und gefragt ob ich ne Stunde länger bleiben darf. Da ich mich immer an die Vorgaben gehalten habe, durfte ich im Grunde auch immer bisi länger. Es ist halt ein Geben und Nehmen...


----------



## minimitmit (23. März 2009)

Ja ich hab auch angerufen.
Allerdings ne viertel Stunde nach der vereinbarten Zeit-.-
Aber gab dann halt nur kurz nen Anschiss un dich solls nicht wieder machen.


----------



## eMJay (23. März 2009)

Zum glück hatte ich nie solche Probleme.... Ich bin am Freitag abend weg hab bescheid gesagt dass ich weg bin und das wars.... Es hat nie einen interessiert wo ich bin und wie lange ich weg bin.... wenn ich wo anders übernachten wollte hab ich bin 22 uhr angerufen und bescheid gesagt wo ich bin... sonnst war es nur wichtig dass ich am nächsten Tag frühs da war. Wann ich nachhause gekommen bin und was ich alles getrunken hab hatte es nie einen interessiert.... hab auch keine scheisse gemacht und so...


----------



## claet (24. März 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wenn du es als Glück betrachtest, dass sich kein Schwein in deiner Kindheit für dich interessiert hat O_o
Ich seh das iwie anders ..

Es gibt definitiv Altersstufen, in denen ein Kind Vorgaben braucht.

Und dass wir hier nicht von 17/18 Jährigen reden, das ist eigentlich offensichtlich..


----------

